# Just bought my first road bike....Now what do I do?



## TallCoolOne (Jan 18, 2010)

Last fall I got bit by the cycling bug. I joined a local recreational group ride where the group would do a 10 mile loop at conversational/recreational pace (12-15 mph). Then whoever wanted to kick it up a notch would go out and do another 10 mile loop at a more intense pace (16-22 mph). I had a mid-90's hardtail Cannondale mountain bike equipped with road tires. It was fine for the recreational portion of the evening but when the roadies turned it up a notch I was in my biggest gear just barely hanging on the back of the paceline. Any time the group would hit a hill I was dropped. Fortunately I ride with a great group of guys and they would let up at the top of the hill to let me catch back up.

I really enjoyed my group riding experience and so recently I purchased a Cannondale CAAD9 5. I just brought it home this weekend after a fitting session at my LBS. 

Assuming the snow we are getting as I type melts and the temps get at least to the low 40's eventually, what should my first riding sessions be like on my new road bike? Do I just go out and play around with shfting, clipping in and out, do some accelerations, hit some hills, etc.? Or do I try to settle into my normal cadence and do a "normal" workout?


----------



## Mtn2RoadConvert (Aug 28, 2006)

Congrats on the new bike! I would recommend doing one or two short rides before going out with the group. This will give you a chance to learn the characteristics of your new bike before riding in a group. Going from a mountain bike to a road you'll find the components somewhat different and the riding position may be a bit more aggressive. Also, depending on your pedals on the road bike might involve a different cleat system which might take a bit of practice.


----------



## Hooben (Aug 22, 2004)

You will find that your speeds will automatically be faster. You may feel as if the road bike is just way too light and all over the road. Don't worry, you will get accustomed to the new feel very quickly. Welcome to the roadie world. Congrats.


----------



## mikkelz (Sep 5, 2009)

Answer: ride it!


----------



## Hank Stamper (Sep 9, 2009)

I wouldn't budget too much time for figuring out shifting and clipping in and out. You'll probably have that down after a few spins around the block. But either way start with that and you'll know when to move on.

Seeing as though group rides seem to be what you're goal is. I'd go for some longer rides and concentrate on even pacing (as opposed to sprinting). In addition to getting the pacing down that's proabably the safest way to get the muscles accustomed to something new.

When I got my first road bike (coinsidentally a CAAD9 5) the mistake I made IMO was being so excited that I just hopped on and rode as hard/fast as I could, slowed down to catch my breath, and did that all over again. 
So a few months later when I started doing group rides I was kind of lost with the even pacing bit. Even though I was accustomed to covering the same distance in about the same total time.....the group riders did it at an even 20 throughout whereas I was used to going 25, down to 15, 25 again, 15, ect. (just made up numbers to show the point).

It sounds like the group ride you do is probably little more scattered than what's typically considered a 'group ride'......but if you outgrow that and move on to something a little more structured you'll proably appreciate having the pacing thing down. I'm not trying to imply that throwing in some sprints is a bad idea....just make that more a supplement to training than the focus, IMO.

Congrats on the new ride. I just got a new one myself and man, does getting a new bike in the winter when you can't ride it suck or what?


----------



## wakozacho (Nov 21, 2009)

You are in better position than I. I also just bought my first road bike, but I bought mine as part of a fitness plan to get into shape. There is a wealth of information online concerning exercise and training programs that focus on things ranging from developing good pedalling techniques, to aerobic workouts, to spinning. Some of these my not be as useful to you as they are to me, since you have a mtb background, but I would still check them out. Also, keep posting in these forums. There is a wealth of knowledge in here too.


----------



## wakozacho (Nov 21, 2009)

Hank Stamper said:


> I just got a new one myself and man, does getting a new bike in the winter when you can't ride it suck or what?


Yes it does! I live in Georgia, so I'm already starting to have some warm days, but the danger is days that are ALMOST warm enough. Warm enough to tempt you to get you on the road, but cold enough to freeze your @$$ off!


----------



## TWB8s (Sep 18, 2003)

mikkelz said:


> Answer: ride it!



Damn beat me to it.

Even though you were fitted, don't go too long in the saddle too early. Up your time on the road gradually to find areas of adjustment your bike or your body might need. Unlike the MTB you're not shifting your body around most of the time for roots, corners and elevation changes. You'll find yourself settling into a "cruising" position on long and easy rides. Those are the ones that will bring out fit issues like stem length/height or seat position (height & fore/aft). 

I ride and race single speed MTB but road riding is where I do the bulk of my training. 

I don't think you'll have any problems adapting to the road bike, just have fun riding with groups and don't worry about getting dropped. It happens.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

TallCoolOne - A Robert Plant fan perchance?

Anyway, Agree with above - but would add the following. Find a pace that you find comfortable and ride that for set periods of time. Once you are comfortable on the new bike and riding for distance - and not so much speed - you will be ready for the group rides. On your solo rides, you might want to spice things up with adding some sprint intervals - this will make you stronger and enable you to ride longer.

Personally, I "aim" for Century rides - too much of a grey-hair to worry about speed. I find that if I can maintain about 21 Mph for about 20 miles 3X a week, I get a great 1 hour work-out each-time and do well on longer rides.

Counts on what you're into. Enjoy the new bike - Winter can't last forever!


----------



## j-man (Sep 3, 2009)

"ride lots" - eddy merckx


----------



## TallCoolOne (Jan 18, 2010)

LostViking said:


> TallCoolOne - A Robert Plant fan perchance?QUOTE]
> 
> I am not OPPOSED to Robert Plant and I like "Simply Irresistable" but I wouldn't consider myself a FAN.
> 
> I am 6' 7" and I am cold a lot. Ha. OK. I'm not really cold a lot but I am 6' 7".


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

If you're serious about going faster and farther, try this:

Most relatively inexperienced riders/racers make the mistake of riding way too fast on their slow rides, and way too slow on their fast rides. As mentioned above intervals and a varied training schedule will work best. I used to use something like this: 

Mon. Long, slow ride of at least 40 miles. Slow means averaging about 13 mph. This builds endurance, burns fat, and gets you ready for long hours in the saddle as well as working out the kinks from the weekend races.

Tues. Sprint day. On a flat, deserted road, pick 2 spots about 50 meters apart. Roll up to the start line at about 6-8 mph in your lowest (easiest) gear. When you cross the line sprint for all your worth, 120% effort until you cross the other line. Do Not stand up, do not shift gears. Make sure your hands are in the drops at all times. Repeat this 5 times, then do the same thing in a moderate gear.  Repeat 5 times. Lastly, pick a spot about 100-125 meters from the start - roll up to the start at about 15-18mph, then sprint as hard as you can for the 150 meters. Use any gear, shift any time you want. Stand on the pedals if you want. Then ride slowly home 12-14mph. You're done for the day. One caveat - you might want to eat lightly that day. That way if you puke, less will come up.

Wed. Strength day. Find a not too steep hill maybe 1/4 mi. long. A long, steep overpass or bridge will do. It should be about an 8% climb. Start at the base of the hill in your highest (hardest) gear. Climb to the top of the hill as fast as you can. Very important...don't just climb the hill...climb it against the clock. Use your computer to time yourself. This should be an all out-I don't care how much it hurts, I'm not gonna quit-effort. Two very, very important things...never shift gears, stay in your highest gear. Even if you think you're going to stall and fall over...too bad! Don't shift. The other extremely important thing is NEVER stand up. EVER! You must do the entire distance seated. When you're finished, coast down the hill, ride around at 5-10mph until rested, then do it again - same way. Do this at least 3 times, but not more than 5. You're done for the day. Ride home slowly - 10-13 mph. By the way - this will NOT hurt your knees. If you rode big gears for prolonged times or distances...maybe. But doing this short exercise will not unless you're already injured.

Thurs. Intervals followed by LSD. Ride along where it's reasonably flat at about 15mph. After warming up increase your speed - go as hard and as fast as you can using any gear, keeping your hands in the drops. The interval should last 60 sec. Use your computer to time yourself. Rest for 60 sec. without letting your speed drop below ~15mph - Do another interval for 60 sec - rest for 60 sec. etc, etc. You should do a minimum of 5 intervals. After that, go for a nice medium slow ride ~14-15 mph for 20-30 miles.

Fri. Time Trial - map out a distance of about 8-10 miles. Warm up. Start from a dead stop, any gear you want, hands in the drops for the entire distance, and ride the route as fast as you can. I always wear a heart rate monitor. That way I can tell if I'm riding at my max. If I don't, my brain will tell me I'm in too much pain and I should slow down. The HRM will very likely tell me otherwise.

Sat. Your choice. A day off the bike, or an LSD (long, slow, distance) ride. For me on an LSD ride I never allow my heart rate to exceed 115-120 bpm. That's plenty.

Sun. Race day.

When I was an active racer that was my training schedule. I would vary it a little because I'd get bored after a while, but I wouldn't change it by much.

Good luck. If you put in the work, you're going to do much, much better. Practice makes better.


----------

